# N00b question: How do I get a copy of each trip I've driven for Uber/Lyft?



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

I just finished up my first year driving for Uber/Lyft. I started ridesharing in January 2019.

I recall hearing that Uber and Lyft each keep track for every driver, of each trip they take with a customer in the back seat.How do I get a copy of that record of trips?

This is different from the forms I hear they send you (1099s?) that simply state the total of miles you've driven. I'm looking for a long list of trips, one by one. Uber should have most of mine, and Lyft the rest.

Is there someplace on Uber.com and Lyft.com where I should log in on my desktop PC to find them? I've looked, haven't found them yet, on Uber at least. Or shoudl I access my phone and go from there? Also tried that, no joy so fat. Uber lists my stuff week by week, but only back to mid-Aug 2019. But I've been driving tyrips with pax starting in Jan 2019!

I must be doing something wrong (duh!). How to I do this?

Thanx all!

ON EDIT:

For Uber, I can drill down to the level on my phone where it shows a single trip, with starting address , ending address, a cute little map showing the route, how much I was paid for that trip (not how much Uber was paid), the duration (min and sec), and distance (miles). That's pretty much all the info I need.

Except I made over a thousand trips last year. (I'm sure many Uber drivers made more than that.) I really don't want to take a thousand different screenshots. Is there any way to maybe get Uber to automatically put together a file which has maybe one or two lines for each trip, cram it all into a pretty big Excel or text file, and email it to me?

Same question for Lyft.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Actually for Lyft, it's pretty much the same. I can find the same data, on a trip-for-trip basis. But I haven't yet found how to tell Lyft to bundle it all up in one big file and email it to me.

I did that with Triplog, it produced a wonderful and very useful file.

But I started doing ridesharing in late January 2019, and didn't find out about Triplog until April. Before then, I kept my own trip notes in a litle handwritten booklet. Be nice to have some "official" backup for it (both Uber and Lyft trips) when the tax man comes calling.

Anyone know how to get Uber/Lyft to dump some records of the trips it recorded as I was driving them?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Hornplayer said:


> Actually for Lyft, it's pretty much the same. I can find the same data, on a trip-for-trip basis. But I haven't yet found how to tell Lyft to bundle it all up in one big file and email it to me.
> 
> I did that with Triplog, it produced a wonderful and very useful file.
> 
> ...


I know you can get ( or at least used to be able to get) a CVS file from Uber.com but it doesn't include locations. Unfortunately Uber.com is down right now (at least for me) as I was trying to go in to get specific instructions for you.

Don't fret to much about the missing mileage log. If need be you can use a three month (you've got 9 months on triplog) sample of your mileage log.
The IRS says you may use this three-month sample* IF* you can demonstrate by other evidence (such as your uber records + additional 6 months of triplog) that your three-month selection is representative of your use for the entire tax year.


----------

